# Please pray!!



## JulietsMommy (Oct 1, 2012)

Well Juliet is out of her heat cycle!! It started 10-27 and been done for about a week but....we're hoping this is a false pregnancy.  She is expanding around the belly and her nipples are enlarged! She is also usually a daddy's girl but not lately, she's always on moments lap and won't let me do ANYTHING!! I try wrapping gifts and she will not let me. She just turned 9 months hold around 7 lbs and Romeo is 22 months 11lbs. So worried, can't get in vet till Thursday. They were never alone only 2 days before her first heat.
















Won't let me do a thing!!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

Is Romeo fixed??

If he isn't fixed - were they ever together alone? Even for a minute?

From what I understand false pregnancies are not uncommon... Watching Grace for any signs.

Will pray for Juliet ...


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

My Bitzi had false pregnancies---took all our socks and nested w/them! She was a great false pregnancy mom! Hoping for the best!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

If Romeo has not been neutered, assume she is pregnant. I have been a member of several dog forums for many years and invariably if an unspayed female and intact male are in the same household, an unwanted pregnancy is the result. I've heard stories of owners naively thinking a diaper or belly band is birth control or swearing up and down they were never alone.

I would try to get her into your vet sooner than Thursday. Because of the size difference and her young age, Juliet could die from this pregnancy. She will need to be spayed asap.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Ladysmom said:


> If Romeo has not been neutered, assume she is pregnant. I have been a member of several dog forums for many years and invariably if an unspayed female and intact male are in the same household, an unwanted pregnancy is the result. I've heard stories of owners naively thinking a diaper or belly band is birth control or swearing up and down they were never alone.
> 
> I would try to get her into your vet sooner than Thursday. Because of the size difference and her young age, Juliet could die from this pregnancy. She will need to be spayed asap.


:goodpost: Oh, I am hoping that she is not pregnant as it is dangerous for this little girl.


----------



## JulietsMommy (Oct 1, 2012)

We are hoping not also because of her age!!! They were never alone except a couple days before her first heat. We're thinking false pregnancy! I'm calling around tomorrow she if I can get her in


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lmojeda (Sep 22, 2012)

Prayers ur way!


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

They are in heat for like 60 days.... the bleeding is after the first part of the heat, so she was fertile for about 20 days before she bled.... 

The link Marj gave me basically said before they bleed they aren't really wanting to mate, but that a male may want to mate with them

If Romeo isn't fixed.... 

I hope you get a good answer from the vet.

Spay is the best option if she is pregnant. Like Marj said, a pregnancy with an 11 pound dog could kill her.... not to mention that a female her age is less likely to mother the pups....


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

You didn't answer the question - is Romeo fixed?

I don't think his size is a huge issue, your girl isn't a tiny little thing but 7 mos is not an ideal age to have puppies.

They are typically fertile 10-12 days after bleeding starts, although the entire heat cycle can last up to 4 weeks. 

If Romeo is not fixed, than I agree, I would assume she is pregnant. By this time, a vet can do an u/s and see if there are any puppies - do NOT let them do an xray, it is absolutely useless at this point.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

I don't think there is enough of a size difference to make it a life threatening event but a csection may be necessary but that could happen anyway. 

A pregnancy lasts about 61 days, a heat cycle lasts approx 21 days. Are you absolutely sure that you caught her right when she was coming into heat? It starts with a little swelling then bleeding starts and that is when you start counting your days until they are fertile. 

I agree with marj - when you have pets who are not altered, 9 times out of 10, there is an 'oops' that happens.

As I said in my above post, do not let the vet do an xray because that will just be wasting your money and exposing your girl to unnecessary radiation. An ultrasound will be able to confirm pregnancy at this stage. The bones of the puppies are not calcified until much later in a pregnancy so they will not show up. 

Looking at the dates though, it would be really early to start showing, if she started on the 27th. I have a girl that came into season on the 12th of october and was bred starting on day 11 (october 23) and I can't tell yet if she is pregnant just by looking or feeling her belly.


----------



## Leila'sMommy (Oct 20, 2012)

I hope it's a false pregnancy too and will remember her in my prayers. Our lab, Kaylee, has had false pregnancies too. Her belly and nipples swelled, she became more attached to me whereas she usually is a daddy's girl, adopted socks/toys as her babies, and even built herself nests. Let us know what the vet says.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

bellaratamaltese said:


> You didn't answer the question - is Romeo fixed?
> 
> I don't think his size is a huge issue, your girl isn't a tiny little thing but 7 mos is not an ideal age to have puppies.
> 
> ...


I think this answered the question:

"Ok question....Juliet has been in heat for almost 3 weeks! Not bleeding any more thou but still a little swollen  will it go back down or will it stay that way? Romeo is still going crazy and I've been keeping her panties on still!"

http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/52-...heat-i-have-more-questions-2.html#post2083948

"Keeping your panties on" does not prevent a pregnancy no matter what your mother told you.


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Oh no! I'm sorry that this happened


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Ladysmom said:


> I think this answered the question:
> 
> "Ok question....Juliet has been in heat for almost 3 weeks! Not bleeding any more thou but still a little swollen  will it go back down or will it stay that way? Romeo is still going crazy and I've been keeping her panties on still!"
> 
> ...


Oh ok, I missed that thread. Timing wise, it still seems a little soon to be getting big, unless there are a ton of puppies so maybe false pregnancy although I have no experience with that. 

Well, hopefully the OP won't be learning the hard way why it is a good idea to spay/neuter your pets! 

I can take a pic of my girl that had a first breeding day of Oct 23 so you can 'compare' the nipple/vulva size although every girl is different!


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Ok here are some 'reference' pics for you.










Her first breeding day was oct 23 (came into heat on Oct 12)

And she is definitely pregnant although her belly is not swollen (she's a bit on the thin side typically) 

I used my doppler on her tonight and found at least one puppy heartbeat, which I recorded and you can watch/listen here


9D74DC1C-162D-49C3-BC23-12A2A93B034F-10736-0000044BA54129A0_zps3b600c61.mp4 video by lucyownsme | Photobucket


----------



## Aarianne (Jul 22, 2005)

Do you know about pyometra? I think every female dog owner that isn't going to spay their dog before the first heat should know about it so they take it seriously if their dog starts showing possible symptoms, however vague they might seem. Closed pyometra isn't the most obvious infection, so by the time you can tell your dog is really sick, it's sometimes too late. 

Here's some worthwhile reading for you: Pyometra silent killer :thumbsup:

Stacy--the heartbeat recording is so neat!


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

bellaratamaltese said:


> Ok here are some 'reference' pics for you.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OMG! i love that doppler heart beat :wub: 

<--- yes, nerd. :HistericalSmiley:

BTW, Is this Emma?!

To the OP, I do hope your Juliet is not pregnant *crossing fingers*...


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

hoaloha said:


> OMG! i love that doppler heart beat :wub:
> 
> <--- yes, nerd. :HistericalSmiley:
> 
> ...



Yep! It's emma! :chili: I'm excited. There is no mistaking that baby heart beat - human or canine!


----------



## ladodd (Jan 8, 2012)

I hope Juliet isn't really pregnant. Please let us know how she is. 

Stacy, you need to keep us all posted on Emma. We're so EXCITED for you!!!!


----------



## JulietsMommy (Oct 1, 2012)

Romeo is not fixed. He is scheduled to be fixed thou, we were going to breed. My family has bred teacup poodles for years. I think I'm just scared because she's my baby girl! She's 9 months old. This morning she was getting sick, she only got sick once but still scares me. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## StevieB (Feb 2, 2012)

Goodness girl, didn't I read that Romeo is a rescue? Why would you breed him? I'm surprised he wasn't neutered when you got him, every rescue I know of spays/neuters before they will adopt out. Please have your animals spayed and neutered. There's no good reason to breed them.


----------



## JulietsMommy (Oct 1, 2012)

Aarianne said:


> Do you know about pyometra? I think every female dog owner that isn't going to spay their dog before the first heat should know about it so they take it seriously if their dog starts showing possible symptoms, however vague they might seem. Closed pyometra isn't the most obvious infection, so by the time you can tell your dog is really sick, it's sometimes too late.
> 
> Here's some worthwhile reading for you: Pyometra silent killer :thumbsup:
> 
> Stacy--the heartbeat recording is so neat!


Yep I've been doing more reading on it this last week especially! Just sucks my mother does not live around me to do a exam...I'm scared to palpitate her myself in fear of miscarriage or hurting her. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

I couldn't imagine going through a dog in heat willingly LOL

I do understand why breeders do it... but not being in that ring (showing & breeding) I can't imagine doing this for years! I've just been a nervous wreck and now we are on day 5 of bleeding and I'm done LOL 

I can't wait to get Grace fixed. She's been so great about taking her medicine that I'm sure her levels will be better by February! She is gonna be spayed! If she hadn't of had these issues she would already be spayed.

The dumpster puppies are a testament to why pets should be fixed. Already too many unwanted puppies in the world that need saved from the dumpsters.... 

I hope Juliet isn't pregnant... let us know how the vet goes.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

JulietsMommy said:


> Romeo is not fixed. He is scheduled to be fixed thou, we were going to breed. My family has bred teacup poodles for years. I think I'm just scared because she's my baby girl! She's 9 months old. *This morning she was getting sick*, she only got sick once but still scares me.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App



What do you mean she was getting sick? I would get her to a vet ASAP. 
I too don't understand how you got Romeo as a rescue dog without him being neutered already. :blink: All the rescues I know either neuter first before you get them or make you sign a neuter contract. I strongly advise getting Juliet spayed and Romeo neutered. There are enough unwanted puppies in shelters and rescue that I can't imagine breeding these little ones unless someone's only in it for the money. In this day and age it's just irresponsible; why make your little girl suffer for this? There is a higher chance of cancer for the female pup too with each heat that passes.


----------



## JulietsMommy (Oct 1, 2012)

StevieB said:


> Goodness girl, didn't I read that Romeo is a rescue? Why would you breed him? I'm surprised he wasn't neutered when you got him, every rescue I know of spays/neuters before they will adopt out. Please have your animals spayed and neutered. There's no good reason to breed them.


Yes Romeo was a rescue from 2nd owner, he is Akc registered with papers, I talked with the breeder awhile back about him. I wasn't going to breed him with Juliet, 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

JulietsMommy said:


> Yes Romeo was a rescue from 2nd owner, he is Akc registered with papers, I talked with the breeder awhile back about him. I wasn't going to breed him with Juliet,
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


 
Um, just FYI--buying a dog from a second owner is NOT rescuing!!!!!!!! Please do not get your terms confused. I consider it an insult to any of us who have rescued dogs and are involved with rescue. And please also get educated about pet overpopulation and the millions of dogs who are killed because of people breeding for profit.


----------



## StevieB (Feb 2, 2012)

JulietsMommy said:


> Yes Romeo was a rescue from 2nd owner, he is Akc registered with papers, I talked with the breeder awhile back about him. I wasn't going to breed him with Juliet,
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App



Ah, Ok. Well, regardless, I am happy you changed your mind about breeding him! I see lots of yorkies and yorkie mixes in rescues waiting for good homes!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

zooeysmom said:


> Um, just FYI--buying a dog from a second owner is NOT rescuing!!!!!!!! Please do not get your terms confused. I consider it an insult to any of us who have rescued dogs and are involved with rescue. And please also get educated about pet overpopulation and the millions of dogs who are killed because of people breeding for profit.


:thumbsup: I agree! Romeo is a rehome, not a rescue.

I just pray Juliet isn't pregnant, but I fear she is. With the overpopulation and number of pets that are euthanized daily in this country, it is very irresponsible to breed for greed or to "accidentally" produce a litter of mixed breed puppies. :angry:


----------



## JulietsMommy (Oct 1, 2012)

I got her in today at 4:30 today, when I got Romeo from the lady she told me she "rescued" him from people who mistreated and never took care of him. When I got him he was a mess! Especially around men, and has horrible anxiety! Today he is more trusting with men but still scared at times even with my husband. He is petrified of the dark, at night I have to turn on flood light in back yard and walk with him. As far as breeding, I'm well aware of the issues, I have volunteered with humane society since high school. Also I have family in Vegas that is really involved with rescues, pet harbor, Lied, and Home for spot, in which I keep active in trying to help in any way possible. (money, donations, spreading the word) We decided on having Romeo Neutered because of his anxiety! I will take responsibility for not explaining everything completely and it caused misunderstandings! 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

JulietsMommy said:


> I got her in today at 4:30 today, when I got Romeo from the lady she told me she "rescued" him from people who mistreated and never took care of him. When I got him he was a mess! Especially around men, and has horrible anxiety! Today he is more trusting with men but still scared at times even with my husband. He is petrified of the dark, at night I have to turn on flood light in back yard and walk with him. As far as breeding, I'm well aware of the issues, I have volunteered with humane society since high school. Also I have family in Vegas that is really involved with rescues, pet harbor, Lied, and Home for spot, in which I keep active in trying to help in any way possible. (money, donations, spreading the word) We decided on having Romeo Neutered because of his anxiety! I will take responsibility for not explaining everything completely and it caused misunderstandings!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


If you are lucky enough to have dodged a bullet and Juliet isn't pregnant, are you still planning to breed her or will you have her spayed?


----------



## JulietsMommy (Oct 1, 2012)

No, we don't plan on breeding her they are removing a umbilical hernia and spay her. They were waiting till after first heat. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

JulietsMommy said:


> No, we don't plan on breeding her they are removing a umbilical hernia and spay her. They were waiting till after first heat.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


Good. Hopefully if she is pregnant it is early enough that they can spay her now.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Thank you for your honesty here. it sounds like you are making the absolute right call in having them both spayed/neutered. 

I know Romeo is akc registered but in all honesty, I think you would be making a huge mistake in ever breeding him. That temperament could be the result of just a bad temperament and the fact that he is 11 lbs tells me that he is not a well bred yorkie. Indiscriminate yorkie breeding just terrifies me because of the prevalence of liver shunt in the breed. If you think it is bad in maltese, it is WAY WAY worse in yorkies. And the fact that the breeder is ok with you using him for breeding without being involved in showing also tells me that it may not be the most ethical of yorkie breeders to begin with, so who knows what genetic issues you could be passing down.

Most of all, I would like to say thank you for not getting upset about the advice being given here. That is truly rare! I will be anxiously awaiting the result of your vet visit today!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

bellaratamaltese said:


> Thank you for your honesty here. it sounds like you are making the absolute right call in having them both spayed/neutered.
> 
> I know Romeo is akc registered but in all honesty, I think you would be making a huge mistake in ever breeding him. That temperament could be the result of just a bad temperament and the fact that he is 11 lbs tells me that he is not a well bred yorkie. Indiscriminate yorkie breeding just terrifies me because of the prevalence of liver shunt in the breed. If you think it is bad in maltese, it is WAY WAY worse in yorkies. And the fact that the breeder is ok with you using him for breeding without being involved in showing also tells me that it may not be the most ethical of yorkie breeders to begin with, so who knows what genetic issues you could be passing down.
> 
> Most of all, I would like to say thank you for not getting upset about the advice being given here. That is truly rare! I will be anxiously awaiting the result of your vet visit today!


:goodpost:


----------



## JulietsMommy (Oct 1, 2012)

Thank you and your welcome!! I know how it came across all those Comments about breeding for no reason or greedy money hungry types and people being upset like I didn't understand the whole breeding thing which I do I totally agree with them on everything that was said so I would not get upset about something like that because I feel just as they do! 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ladodd (Jan 8, 2012)

Cassie, I also thank you for not geting upset about the advice. You will quickly realize that this group is passionate about all fluffs. While we care about each other, it's the fluff babies that we must defend. Good luck at the vet, keeping fingers crossed.


----------



## JulietsMommy (Oct 1, 2012)

On our way to doctor!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Good luck!! Keeping fingers and paws crossed for a good outcome.


----------



## JulietsMommy (Oct 1, 2012)

Still waiting, uterus is a little swollen...if no puppies spay in the morning! 

Restlessly waiting...









Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## S&LP'S Mommy (Feb 20, 2011)

Wishing you the best of luck with whatever the outcome is. Hope she is healthy which is all that really matters.


----------



## JulietsMommy (Oct 1, 2012)

Well no news  Wait 3 weeks and come back. They said uterus is swollen but couldn't feel puppies/puppy. Too early...they wanted to do x-ray but said more than likely would only see enlarged uterus so I told them no. She said she's in excellent health but very spoiled!! How could you tell? lol it's 1 of 2 things false pregnancy or pregnancy. So the 3 week wait begins,,, December 17th or if she takes turn for bad. So she is not going to leave my side..wonder what the colleges policy is on dogs! Even thou she's not a dog she's my baby girl! 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## S&LP'S Mommy (Feb 20, 2011)

JulietsMommy said:


> Well no news  Wait 3 weeks and come back. They said uterus is swollen but couldn't feel puppies/puppy. Too early...they wanted to do x-ray but said more than likely would only see enlarged uterus so I told them no. She said she's in excellent health but very spoiled!! How could you tell? lol it's 1 of 2 things false pregnancy or pregnancy. So the 3 week wait begins,,, December 17th or if she takes turn for bad. So she is not going to leave my side..wonder what the colleges policy is on dogs! Even thou she's not a dog she's my baby girl!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


Oh wow! Having too wait 3 weeks will be so hard! I hope everything turns out for fine.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

JulietsMommy said:


> Well no news  Wait 3 weeks and come back. They said uterus is swollen but couldn't feel puppies/puppy. Too early...they wanted to do x-ray but said more than likely would only see enlarged uterus so I told them no. She said she's in excellent health but very spoiled!! How could you tell? lol it's 1 of 2 things false pregnancy or pregnancy. So the 3 week wait begins,,, December 17th or if she takes turn for bad. So she is not going to leave my side..wonder what the colleges policy is on dogs! Even thou she's not a dog she's my baby girl!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


Stacy/Bellarata is an experienced show breeder and she told you to request an ultrasound. Maybe you didn't understand her abbreviation "u/s"? 

"If Romeo is not fixed, than I agree, I would assume she is pregnant. By this time, a vet can do an u/s and see if there are any puppies - do NOT let them do an xray, it is absolutely useless at this point."

Hopefully Stacy will see this, but if she doesn't, I'd suggest you pm her for advice. Waiting three more weeks with such a young girl puts her at unnecessary risk IMO.


----------



## JulietsMommy (Oct 1, 2012)

We go to Banfield Pet Hospital which is in Petsmart. I asked about u/s, Doppler, anything but x-ray! They do not have machine only X-ray. I told her I was going to call the vet back home to see if I could get her in for u/s. So I did check into it. Now have to call around.


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

JulietsMommy said:


> We go to Banfield Pet Hospital which is in Petsmart. I asked about u/s, Doppler, anything but x-ray! They do not have machine only X-ray. I told her I was going to call the vet back home to see if I could get her in for u/s. So I did check into it. Now have to call around.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


Not a fan of Banfield. I hope you can find another vet asap who can do an ultrasound.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Oh no, how frustrating that you don't have a definite diagnosis! In 3 weeks, if she is pregnant, you should be able to tell just by seeing/feeling fetal movement. 

They do not have a doppler to listen for heart beats at the vet? 


Sooo glad that they didn't talk you into doing an xray - talk about a waste of money at this point! 

How absolutely sure are you on her heat cycle dates? When did Romeo start going nuts? Hope you can get some info! Heart beats won't show up on ultrasound until about 23+ days, so it still might be too early for that, if you are certain on her heat cycle dates.

So glad they got her in though. Did they take her temp?


----------



## JulietsMommy (Oct 1, 2012)

Well I wasn't to happy tonight we just started using them when we got Juliet and its a 50 min drive for me anyway! I get there today only to find out the veterinarian was a fill in...original quit!! I have a medical plan they them and I can't wait till the 12 months is up


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

JulietsMommy said:


> Well I wasn't to happy tonight we just started using them when we got Juliet and its a 50 min drive for me anyway! I get there today only to find out the veterinarian was a fill in...original quit!! I have a medical plan they them and I can't wait till the 12 months is up
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


Google Banfield and you will see lots of negative reviews. Not a place I would want to take my puppy for a possible high risk pregnancy.

I found my wonderful vets up in Raleigh when a stray cat tried to adopt me. When I convinced a private rescue to take "Elliot", I had to drop him off at this vet practice to be evaluated, feline leukemia test, etc. They were fabulous when I arrived sobbing and asked to be updated. I knew I finally found my vet after rejecting four other vets after moving there. I found out afterwards that they worked with all the private rescues, the SPCA, etc. and were highly recommended by all of them. 

Since then I always tell people to call their local shelters and rescues for a recommendation for a vet. A vet who volunteers with shelters and rescues is obviously dedicated and a true animal lover.


----------



## LoveLucy (Mar 18, 2012)

I personally hate Banfield. They push stuff that won't help, and don't seem to know what will help. I'm sure it varies by clinic, but my experience with them with my dogs Emma and Gladie was not good at all. Finding a good vet that you can trust is well worth the search. I frankly wouldn't feel confident with Banfield's advice.


----------



## JulietsMommy (Oct 1, 2012)

Ladysmom said:


> Google Banfield and you will see lots of negative reviews. Not a place I would want to take my puppy for a possible high risk pregnancy.
> 
> I found my wonderful vets up in Raleigh when a stray cat tried to adopt me. When I convinced a private rescue to take "Elliot", I had to drop him off at this vet practice to be evaluated, feline leukemia test, etc. They were fabulous when I arrived sobbing and asked to be updated. I knew I finally found my vet after rejecting four other vets after moving there. I found out afterwards that they worked with all the private rescues, the SPCA, etc. and were highly recommended by all of them.
> 
> Since then I always tell people to call their local shelters and rescues for a recommendation for a vet. A vet who volunteers with shelters and rescues is obviously dedicated and a true animal lover.


Thanks Marj I'm gonna call around first thing in the morning! I'm not worried about paying health plan and vet bill, as long as its going to keep my baby safe. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Do they have to confirm she's pregnant before they can spay her? Sorry-I'm confused. I thought at this point the thing to do was spay ASAP to avoid a possible pregnancy. Maybe I'm just not following.


----------



## JulietsMommy (Oct 1, 2012)

They want to confirm. They say she can handle it but with her young age don't know how she will act as a mother. I'm praying its a false pregnancy 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

JulietsMommy said:


> They want to confirm. They say she can handle it but with her young age don't know how she will act as a mother. I'm praying its a false pregnancy
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


Cassie, this is your decision, not some substitute vet at Banfield. Saying Juliet "can handle it" puts her at great risk especially if they can't even tell you if she is pregnant for another three weeks. She is half Romeo's size and still a puppy. Since Romeo is a rehome from backyard breeder and way over the Yorkie standard at 11 pounds, who know how large his ancestors were? Yorkies used to be much larger and he may carry genes for what some call "teapot" Yorkies.

Please, please find a competent vet asap who can do an ultrasound. Then consider spaying her and terminating her pregnancy.

Pregnancy Termination


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

So they won't spay a puppy in very early pregnancy? or do they need to know before the surgery? Seems like a long wait. I know you are doing what you can. But Reason I ask is that I saw a pregnant Maltese at the vets once and she was so huge and in trouble. I don't know the details just that the stud was not a Maltese. I was hoping your little girl could get spayed now and avoid this.


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

You CAN spay a dog if it's pregnant. That's the responsible thing to do.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

zooeysmom said:


> You CAN spay a dog if it's pregnant. That's the responsible thing to do.


Thanks Elisabeth- Do you know how long you have?


----------



## JulietsMommy (Oct 1, 2012)

Im going to try in the morning to get ahold of someone local who can do the ultra sound and spay...I know there is NO WAY I can wait 3 weeks....


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

SammieMom said:


> Thanks Elisabeth- Do you know how long you have?


It is possible up until she's in labor. Obviously, there are more moral issues with that, and it's much riskier. She should be spayed NOW.

Edited to add: Just saw your post, Cassie. Good for you!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

I would not trust Banfield. I think their vets are really ones that others don't want Inexperience abounds.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Here is another link besides the one I posted earlier.

Pregnancy Termination for Undesired Matings in Dogs - Page 1


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

Cassie... praying for Juliet. So sorry you all are going through this!

Glad you are going to find someone in the morning. Gotta keep your little girl safe.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

JulietsMommy said:


> Im going to try in the morning to get ahold of someone local who can do the ultra sound and spay...I know there is NO WAY I can wait 3 weeks....


Cassie, I am glad. :thumbsup: 
I know your situation was an accident. But I will never forget that little Maltese in the Vets office. I know they say it's safe for your girl, but yikes :w00t: the one I saw was so huge Cassie, and I never found out what the trouble was but the lady was in hysterics to see the vet. she said to me 'never again' as if she bred her on purpose with different breed. I walked off, the whole thing made me ill. :angry:


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Just checking to see if you were able to find another vet today.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Cassie -- if she's pregnant, would you want to terminate the pregnancy or would you go ahead and have the puppies? (Of course, imho, in this circumstance I would terminate.)

I bred Lhasa Apsos for more than 30 years. There was only 1 time I had an accidental breeding (when I was at a dog show and left my DH in charge). It was a 9 month old female that was impregnated by her father. I was not aware that she was pregnant until she was 5 1/2 weeks along. I did place all of the puppies as pets and did not register the litter, however, it really spoiled my little girl's personality. It was like a 13 year old getting raped and having to have the baby. Very difficult.

It is much easier to terminate a pregnancy earlier than later, so, if it was me, I would immediately have her spayed and if she is pregnant, the pregnancy will be terminated at that time. If she is pregnant and you don't have her spayed until she's 4-6 weeks along, it's much harder on the female and on you. Many vets will not terminate at that late of a date due to the danger.

Please have her spayed asap to avoid having an unwanted litter, any problems with pyometra, danger to having her spayed later (if pregnant) and future problems with her getting pregnant.


----------



## JulietsMommy (Oct 1, 2012)

Good news!!! U/S showed nothing! They said its more than likely her hormone level. Checking vets around our area now to get her spayed! Thanks everyone!! <3


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JulietsMommy (Oct 1, 2012)

Ladysmom said:


> Just checking to see if you were able to find another vet today.


I did find one that got us in this evening, and yes we would of terminated the pregnancy


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

JulietsMommy said:


> Good news!!! U/S showed nothing! They said its more than likely her hormone level. Checking vets around our area now to get her spayed! Thanks everyone!! <3
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


I am glad she is okay. You must be so relieved.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

JulietsMommy said:


> Good news!!! U/S showed nothing! They said its more than likely her hormone level. Checking vets around our area now to get her spayed! Thanks everyone!! <3
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


Wow! Talk about dodging a bullet! 

I am so glad she isn't pregnant. Now get Juliet spayed and Romeo neutered so you never have to go through this again!

Did you like the new vet? Will you switch when your commitment to Banfield is up?


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Cassie.....I am so happy for you and Juliet. YIPPEEE! :chili::chili:


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Good news.:chili: So happy for her. Now keep Romeo away till spay. Can she still conceive now?


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Cassie - I'm so happy for you and Juliet and Romeo. :chili::chili: Until you get the neuter and spay, do not let them out of your sight. Hope you stay here with us too


----------



## JulietsMommy (Oct 1, 2012)

Iam going to switch to a new vet! I did like the one today but I do want to check into a couple others in the area. If she was pregnant she could conceive but I wouldnt risk that chance! Thanks again everyone!!! 

Snuggles from Juliet!!:wub2::wub2::wub2:


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Great news!!!


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

Great news!!


----------

